
Rails 3.2.0.rc2 has been released - aaronbrethorst
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2012/1/4/rails-3-2-0-rc2-has-been-released
======
carlsednaoui
Interesting comment on the article:

Jay Feldblum on 04 Jan 22:30: Heroku currently injects configuration code into
vendor/plugins to configure your application for the Heroku platform. Other
deployment systems do the same. For example, Heroku injects a plugin to
disable x_sendfile, and another plugin to set Rails.logger to log to $stdout.

If vendor/plugins is to be phased out, how should Heroku and other deployment
systems inject configuration code? An initializer?

~~~
lfittl
These systems run "bundle install" on the server anyway - simply make it a
full-blown gem and patch it into the Gemfile.

